# Last song you left on repeat.



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2015)

Despite having music on my computer since winamp was new I have never really bothered to sort out a proper library/playlist, and with my internet security being very much on the paranoid side of the divide I also can not really make much use of the youtube playlist feature either.
That means I end up with a lot of songs on repeat if I am otherwise distracted and doing something else.



Listened to it many times over last night as I was distracted by some graphics work.

What was the last song you left on repeat for whatever reason?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

I recently discovered twenty one pilots, and had the song, "Tear in My Heart", on repeat for the longest time when completing monotonous work.  A while back in 2014, when Ariana Grande broke out with her single, "Problem", at the RDMAs -- I remember having that one repeat for quite awhile, too.  Both great songs with great melodic hooks, although I like pop music more than anything.  I'm one of those guys who checks the Billboard Hot 100 every Thursday.


----------



## elm (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

elm said:


>



That's a great song, too!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 29, 2016)

Because San Salvador goes on the up and down the tone ladder to be catchy and goes repeat pretty much


----------



## Touko White (Mar 1, 2016)

The classic Trololol song.
Every time I hear it, it takes me back to 2012 or 2014.

Before that it was my song.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

THIS


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 1, 2016)

Definitely this


----------



## Riley (Mar 1, 2016)

TRANCE PLAYLISTS


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2016)

Learning the lyrics by hearing them.


----------



## Issac (Mar 1, 2016)

I rather listen to albums on repeat, than songs on repeat. However, the full "Cassandra Gemini" by The Mars Volta is one song I can play on repeat since it's 32 minutes long, and doesn't get repetitive the same way a 3 minute pop song would after a few hours


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 1, 2016)

These <3



I have about 3-5 more on repeat, but that's too much in one post.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## raystriker (Mar 3, 2016)

Heard this on the tv show Lucifer, been on repeat ever since <3


----------



## joyoshi (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm a monster


----------



## JunpeiIroi (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't post it here because it's a leak, but I've been listening to the original version of Kanye West's Wolves.


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 11, 2016)

Have had this on play in my head for a few days now


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 12, 2016)

Been playing this one pretty constantly since I bought their new album.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2016)

I have three songs that I often leave on repeat
He is - Ghost
Ghost - Deus in Absentia
Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence


----------



## Dragonsend (Mar 12, 2016)

Darkness by Disturbed from the Believe album. I love David Draiman's voice.


----------



## gothicall (Mar 12, 2016)

With depression and phones at max volume, this song is the best.


----------



## Meowzors (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Selim873 (Mar 12, 2016)

[youtube]


----------



## Expliciate (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2016)

I blame @daxtsu for this.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 22, 2016)

pls don't ask why


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Issac (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been listening a lot to my friend's band, lately this live recording (sounds so amazing):


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 23, 2016)

Pretty much every new Amanda Lee song i'll have on repeat for the longest time despite having a playlist open at all times on foobar.

Anyway i've listened to this a ludicrous amount of times given how old it is


----------

